# S&W .38 5 shot 1865-1871



## eagle eye (Dec 23, 2006)

This forum is my last hope.
I've been up and down the internet
with no luck.
I have found a few that were similar but not exactly like mine.

It's a S&W .38 short 5 shot.
Does anyone have any information on this handgun.
Any information or questions would be welcome.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

I think your revolver is a Smith & Wesson .38 Single Action First or Second Model. This is my best guess.

You might be able to find info on the S&W Forum: http://smith-wessonforum.com/eve?cdra=Y&s=884106832

Here are the two standard reference books on Smith & Wesson:

_History of Smith & Wesson,_ by Roy G. Jinks.

_Standard Catalog of Smith & Wesson,_ by Jim Supica & Richard Nahas.

You might consider a factory verification letter from S&W. There is a fee for this.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

It's a S&W - .38 Single Action 1st Model - “Baby Russian” - .38 S&W, 3.25” barrel. I would guess it's worth around 500 dollars. PM me with the serial number and I'll tell you more about it.


----------



## eagle eye (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks Captain Crunch and spacedoggy for the replys.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can also find them at this guys site as he is a gun dealer and sells all makes and models of older guns.http://www.joesalter.com/index.html


----------



## eagle eye (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the info, spacedoggy you were right.
It's a S & W Baby Russian.
However most I found have 3.25" to 3.5" barrel.
Mine has a 5" barrel


----------

